# Polo at the Suffolk and Norfolk



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Well what a lovely very un-expected day Polo had at the cat show, he was after his 5th Imperial and there were 4 lovely cats in the class, there we were sitting in the café chatting after brekkie when I got a text on my phone from a friend up North ( considering we were in Cambridgeshire) who text to congratulate us and Polo on his win, ( she was a bit embarrassed when I told her we hadn't been to the results boards yet ) and, yes, when we looked Polo had got the Imperial, making him Imperial Grand Premier Isadoryou Polobear:Finger:Finger:Finger:Finger we are thrilled, he is now in for the Olympians at only 20 months:Jawdrop


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Aw Polo is beautiful. Well done him!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Well done polo indeed. X


----------

